# Pixmania Discount Codes Valid til' 28/02



## Smashbox (10 Feb 2009)

For anyone splurging...

*PIXmania.com* are offering Irish users some 'Countdown Discounts' - great money-off specials. All voucher codes are 
      valid until *February 28th 2009*:


Saleie097: €7 off when you spend over €300
Saleie0915: €15 off when you spend over €600
Saleie0930: €30 off when you spend over €1,000
Saleie0950: €50 off when you spend over €1,500


----------



## MaryBe (10 Feb 2009)

Thanks Smashbox,  you did it again - number one for discount offers.


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Feb 2009)

MaryBM said:


> Thanks Smashbox,  you did it again - number one for discount offers.



At this stage it could be classed as Smashbox's own forum 

This negative thread might be of interest in connection with Pixmania.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Ha..

I don't make big purchases from Pixmania but I know they are still quite popular, even though everyone wouldn't think so...


----------



## bren1916 (11 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> For anyone splurging...
> 
> *PIXmania.com* are offering Irish users some 'Countdown Discounts' - great money-off specials. All voucher codes are
> valid until *February 28th 2009*:
> ...


 
Just tried the discount 'Saleie0915' only to be told it has now ended?!!


----------



## irishlinks (11 Feb 2009)

Correct Codes are *Here*


----------



## bren1916 (11 Feb 2009)

irishlinks said:


> Correct Codes are *Here*


 
Funny but that code doesn't work either???
Was about to spend over €600 but really don't think I'll bother now as they look like a bit of a scam to me with 2 supposed pormo codes not working.....


----------



## LennyBriscoe (11 Feb 2009)

Those discounts are laughable!


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Hmm very strange. I will try emailing them to ask what the story is.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Weirdly, they actually have a contact tab with 'I have a promo code that doesn't work'. Sounds like its not a once off thing!


----------



## bren1916 (11 Feb 2009)

Enough said - they sound like a really professional outfit....


----------



## irishlinks (11 Feb 2009)

I tried the codes today and they work fine - so I don't know what you are entering.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

An update.. got an email back from Pixmania... dunno if its any use though!

Dear XXXX,
Thank youfor your email.
There is a page where you can enter your promotion or voucher code when placing anorder on our website. It is just after the page where you have chosen your delivery option.
For most codes you will need to click on the “_clickhere_” button where it says _“If you wish to pay with PIXmania gift certificates, please click here”. _You can then enter in your code and click “_continue_”.
If you have another type of code you can enter it in one of the 2 boxes provided, they are as follows.
_“Do you have a promotional code?” _or _“Do you have a voucher?”_
If you have any further questions please don’t hesitate to contact us.
Best Regards


----------

